# Saco!



## Morning

Hola! Que quiere decir la expresión "Saco!" en portugués.

Gracias


----------



## Vanda

É uma interjeição! Quando alguém não gosta de alguma coisa, quando alguma coisa dá errado, dizemos: Saco! Droga! _Mierda!_


----------



## Morning

Vanda said:


> É uma interjeição! Quando alguém não gosta de alguma coisa, quando alguma coisa dá errado, dizemos: Saco! Droga! _Mierda!_


 
Ah!! ya entendí. Me parecía que era algo así... pero quería saber la traducción específica.

Gracias!


----------



## Chien_Errant_SudBrésil

Los españoles suelen decir también:

HOSTIA!

ME CAGO EN LA LECHE!


----------



## Morning

Chien_Errant_SudBrésil said:


> Los españoles suelen decir también:
> 
> HOSTIA!
> 
> ME CAGO EN LA LECHE!


 

Ah!! 

 Ok. Gracias!


----------



## Mangato

Saco, además de todos los significados que tiene en español (bolsa, tejido, traje mal hecho, chaqueta, callejón sin salida etc., también significa _testículos._ De ahí que sea exclamación grosera, aunque no tanto como su equivalente española _cojones._

No olvides que en la parte superior de la página tenemos un diccionario

Pincha aquí


----------



## vf2000

Também se usa para um trabalho cansativo. 

"Temos que contar as mercadorias, todos os dias, uma por uma. Um saco!"


----------



## Mangato

vf2000 said:


> Também se usa para um trabalho cansativo.
> 
> "Temos que contar as mercadorias, todos os dias, uma por uma. Um saco!"


 
También aquí hay quien dice:  es un trabajo de c******


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Entonces, ¿es una palabra vulgar? Quiero decir, ¿la usaría un chico frente a sus padres?


----------



## Miracatiba

Eu acredito que saco não é uma palavra tão pesada que não possa falar na frente dos pais. Alias, eles falam normalmente. Pelo menos no meu caso. hehehe!!!!!
Para mim não é vulgar.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> Entonces, ¿es una palabra vulgar? Quiero decir, ¿la usaría un chico frente a sus padres?


Es una de esas expresiones que fueron vulgares en algún momento, pero que ahora se han incorporado al idioma del día a día de las personas. No será falta de respeto (como dijo Miracatiba) en conversaciones de padres e hijos.
Óbviamente que si lo vas a escribir vas a tener que pensar muy bien antes de usar esta expresión porque en algún tipo de contexto no va a caber. En otros, sí.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Ahora que repaso el hilo, me gustaría saber de una posible traducción para el español de este lado del charco.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Yo estoy de tu lado del charco pero un poquito más abajo.

Quizás "Estoy harto"? aunque está demasiado larga. "Saco" exige algo corto y contundente.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

De este mismísimo lado del charco, se dice "hincha" (sugiriendo algo corto por lo que dijo Who, aunque en realidad la expresión es "hincha bola/pelotas", también se usa "hincha" solo).  Esto cuando se refiere a algo que precisamente "rompe los quinotos" (porque ojo no confundir con "hincha" de "hinchada" = _torcedor - torcida_, respectivamente).

Pero cuando "saco" se refiere a pesado, aburrido, cansador, suele decirse "embole": Estar embolado/Esa película es un embole.

Ivonne


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne, me parece que esas expresiones están de este lado del charco y al sur del Río de la Plata...


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Exactamente.
Valen para Argentina. Sumarán como ejemplos.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Exactamente.
> Valen para Argentina. Sumarán como ejemplos.


¡Me parece excelente!


----------

